# can anyone help me??



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

i got a question its been bugging me for a long time cuz i cant figure it out.... what is the strumming pattern for wish u were here... can anyone help me?


----------



## willyripz (May 12, 2006)

humm thats a really hard one to answer over the internet. Its even hard to describe it in person. 

and is it the pink floyd song or the incubus song?

I can only say that you should play along with the CD until you get it


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

willyripz said:


> humm thats a really hard one to answer over the internet. Its even hard to describe it in person.
> 
> and is it the pink floyd song or the incubus song?
> 
> I can only say that you should play along with the CD until you get it


I agree on playing along with the CD - really listen to the song many times over.

I might try to make a video if you want, depending on which "Wish You Were Here" it is.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

And don't forget there are actually several different guitars playing at the same time too. Try to stick to just the rythmn section first and then later try adding in some of the lead riffs.


----------

